

WikiLeaks Nominated For Nobel Peace Prize - sharadgopal
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=133435829

======
nika
While the leaked cables have caused unrest, I suspect that, if successful at
throwing off dictators, they might well deserve the peace prize.

No chance they will get it, however, as the Nobels are clearly highly
politically influenced.

